# editeur de themes nokia



## fabrice301 (2 Juillet 2006)

ce serait bien qu'un developpeur nous ponde une appli permettant de creer ses propres themes sur telephones nokia . peut etre cela existe il deja sous mac mais bon ca fait quelques jours que je cherche et pas de reponse.
bon alors qui s'y colle?


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

fabrice301 a dit:
			
		

> ce serait bien qu'un developpeur nous ponde une appli permettant de creer ses propres themes sur telephones nokia . peut etre cela existe il deja sous mac mais bon ca fait quelques jours que je cherche et pas de reponse.
> bon alors qui s'y colle?


vas y  en ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas une poule


----------



## fabrice301 (4 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> vas y  en ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas une poule



et a part dire des betises tu sais faire quelque chose de tes doigts?


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2006)

fabrice301 a dit:
			
		

> et a part dire des betises tu sais faire quelque chose de tes doigts?


oui mais je vais etre vulgaire


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juillet 2006)

fabrice301 a dit:
			
		

> ce serait bien qu'un developpeur nous ponde une appli permettant de creer ses propres themes sur telephones nokia . peut etre cela existe il deja sous mac mais bon ca fait quelques jours que je cherche et pas de reponse.
> bon alors qui s'y colle?


 ach&#232;te un sony ericsson comme tout le monde :rateau:
apr&#232;s tu pourra utiliser Theme Creator

apr&#232;s tu pourra faire de beaux th&#232;me comme &#231;a ou &#231;a


----------



## Didjo (5 Juillet 2006)

Et pour les Samsung... Je peux... ? Hum... Je sort...


----------

